# Velvet



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I have been trying to decide how to word this since yesterday. I keep typing, erasing, and giving up; don't even know where to start.

My husband and I had Velvet put to sleep yesterday. It was one of the the hardest days of my life. She was 15 years old and up until a few weeks ago doing very well. She starting to go downhill very quickly and was having trouble moving and trouble breathing. She had been deaf and had arthritis for a while, but otherwise was a pretty healthy old cat. 

I knew that day would be awful, but it was harder than I ever imagined.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

. So sorry for your loss


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, Lori...I'm so sorry. Velvet had a wonderful life you. Take comfort in that. *hugs*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Velvet Lori.  Remember the good times you had together.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh my God! I am so sorry, I just don't know what to say...and if I don't know what to say, I can hardly imagine how you are feeling. My heart goes out to you. Gentle hugs to you. Gentle hugs... atback 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My heart sank when I saw this thread. I'm so sorry, Lori.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Lori


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. Im sure Velvet knew your love and devotion to her always! Im sure it made her passing easier. May all her love and memories sustain you.


----------



## bubiko (Nov 10, 2009)

My heart goes out for you, lucky me I can just imagine the pain you have. But unfortunatly I will feel it too, soon  
Is it realy possible to be happy ever again, when you little angel is not in you home, but in heaven?


----------



## Bluemitted (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Lori lovey I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I didn't see your thread until now and I am also sorry to be so remiss in responding to this. I know this is a really tough time for you and I am sending you lots of hugs. 15 years is such a long time and I am sure you will feel the loss greatly but I hope soon you will be able to remember and enjoy your happier memories.

Rest in peace pretty Velvet xxx


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh Lori, I am just seeing this thread and am so terribly sorry for your loss  I know how very special Velvet was to you. I hope you are comforted by the fond memories of 15 happy years together. I know she had a wonderful life full of love and care with you. Big hugs to you atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lori, I sent you a PM, but I know how long the pain lasts. You were my very first friend on the forum, and I always admired your lovely Velvet. I pray that you are experiencing the peace that passes all understanding. I strongly believe that you will see your sweet Velvet again. God bless you, my dear friend.


----------



## tdmom (Oct 1, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lori - I'm so sorry to hear about Velvet.  How are you holding up? Making that kind of decision is never easy. May time continue to heal your pain. atback


----------

